# Pygmy goats eye swollen



## Karenbear29 (Jan 16, 2016)

I have a one and a half year old male pygmy goat who loves to head butt everything...I mean everything including me.  The other day I saw him out in the pen head butting the mess out of a tree.  Yesterday I went out to feed him and noticed that his right eye looked a little bloodshot and swollen.  This morning the eye has a coating over it and looks kinda cataractish.  Is it possible he hurt himself or do you think something else is going on and what can I do to help him?   thanks


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 16, 2016)

It could be injured, could have something in it, which might make infection possible.  Can you flush the eye with a sterile saline solution?  Then use a flashlight to get a good look at it, looking for debris, or a rip.


----------

